# Beloved HT



## vitod (Aug 10, 2006)

I built this baby from the ground up and I've been in HT heaven ever since. I moved the SS RLP-15 subs for rear sub duty and the fronts have two Mach5 18.4 subs in 12cuft cabs.:hsd:

Here's the build: http://www.vitod.zoomshare.com/1.shtml/HT in PA

Latest subs: 
Mach5 18 2.2
HSU MBM-12
SS RLP-15 on rear duty
http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o258/slide51k/Pocono HT/


Gear:
Pioneer 47TX as a pre pro (powering the surrounds)
Velo SMS-1
Bravo D2
Panny AE900
Carada 120" 2:35:1
Paradigm Studio 40, CC470, 4X ADP470 V3
HSU MBM-12
2X Mach5 18 2.2 in 12cuft cabs
2X SS RLP-15 in 9cuft cabs
2X EP2500
Evo XPA-3 powering the fronts


----------

